# Google- Cancer missed 20 times: Sue's horrifying story shows how bad ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=M91KlxW4XiUJ&imgurl=i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2009/02/23/article-1153361-035A2346000005DC-854_468x574.jpg width=65 height=80 alt="" border=1>Daily Mail[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Cancer missed 20 times: Sue's horrifying story shows how bad *...*Daily Mail, UK'Some were assured their symptoms were down to *irritable bowel syndrome*, age, depression or HRT.' distinguishing the symptoms from other conditions. Of the 6800 women diagnosed in Britain every year - most of whom are over the age of 40 - 30 per cent *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

